# Good service and price on bees and equipment.



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Found some local, if you live in Southeast Alabama or the Florida panhandle, place for bees and equipment. Millie Bee Farm in Marianna, FL offers nucs, and queen bees for sale, both Carniolan and Italian. Their 5 frame nucs this year (2018) are only $135.00 each and queens for $25.00 + shipping. They also offer most beekeeping equipment you need. Their contact information is [email protected] and office number is 850-762-2255. They do not have a website but can send you their information on what is offered. Though office is in Florida and they also have bees in Alabama so their nucs can be sold in Alabama.


Only a few folks working there and being busy I have found the best way to contact is via email. They do offer shipping.


----------

